# no rsj in attic conversion



## garclo (9 May 2010)

hi,
im buying a house that has an attic conversion but a survey found there is no rsj. is this a big deal or will an rsj need to be put in in the future? 
thanks in advance,
garclo


----------



## mathepac (9 May 2010)

No idea, nor will anyone else in fairness other than your surveyor unless they get details on loadings, engineering drawings and other critical information. As a general rule you need something more substantial than ceiling joists but how much more substantial depends on circumstances.

Are there existing drawings and applications, specifications and permissions to convert to habitable space?


----------



## garclo (9 May 2010)

thanks for the reply mathepac, its currently being used as a bedroom but its not classed as a habitable space. we probably wont use it for much but i'd just like to know is it going to collapse into the room below some day!


----------



## onq (9 May 2010)

+ 1 what mathepac has posted, garclo, also; -

There are more important issues to deal with than just the lack of an RSJ.
After all, if its been constructed for several years as it is, there seems to be  no imminent danger of collapse.

The conversion must be done correctly in terms of the upgraded floor joists.
[this is not a simple matter so halving the span by inserting an RSJ]
The access must be a permanent stair if its to a habitable room - it cannot be a ladder or Staighre unless its only storage.
The fire protection of he stairs, the alarm system and/or alternate escape routes via velux or dormer windows must all be fully addressed.

Read these guidance notes for a brief overview.

Loft Conversion Leaflet
http://www.environ.ie/en/Development...ad,1657,en.pdf

Loft Conversion Leaflet Amendments
http://www.google.ie/url?sa=t&source...z6tsPPzBE3N7OA

The information has also been posted to this forum on at leas three occasions - four now.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon              as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal      action    be      taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in              Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the      matters    at      hand.


----------



## Green (10 May 2010)

garclo said:


> hi,
> im buying a house that has an attic conversion but a survey found there is no rsj. is this a big deal or will an rsj need to be put in in the future?


 
You should ask the vendors for an engineers certificate to cover the attic conversion..


----------



## garclo (10 May 2010)

the EA says there is a certificate of compliance for the conversion. i didnt think they could have got one without the RSJ.


----------



## Sconhome (10 May 2010)

garclo said:


> the EA says there is a certificate of compliance for the conversion. i didnt think they could have got one without the RSJ.




RSJ may not be required, it could be an old cut roof with purlins.

Ask to see the cert, check out the engineer is still in business and insurances are valid. ie not just a made up cert.


----------



## AlbacoreA (11 May 2010)

Why do you think you need a RSJ?


----------



## garclo (11 May 2010)

i didnt even know there was such thing as an RSJ until our surveyor said there was none there. he is probably being over cautious but he made it sound as if the house was going to fall down without it.


----------



## AlbacoreA (12 May 2010)

I think you need better information than what you're getting from that surveyor.


----------



## Sconhome (12 May 2010)

This could be as simple as the oft applied question, are you sure you have a surveyor? and not just a layperson with some knowledge.

A building surveyor should be an engineer, preferably with a structural background as they are there to give an opinion on the structure and stability of the building, not to pick out wall colours that don't match.


----------

